# Are INFPs or INFJs more sensitive?



## Veraine (Aug 16, 2015)

By "sensitive", I mean more likely to be hurt by something that someone did.

Or are they sensitive in different ways? If so, how are they different?


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

Sensitive in different ways, sensitive to different degrees and more upset by different things. Every individual is different too, even within types and across gender.

I've spoken to INFPs who sound more likely to be easily upset than myself but I'm just good at hiding it. I've never been the kind to explode or rant when I'm angry or upset because that's not my natural reaction. My natural reaction is to be completely neutral until I'm alone, I handle being upset very well in public. Then I can deal with it however I need to, which is usually by crying, when I'm alone and then I move on.

From my experience alone, INFPs seem more likely to be easily hurt, seemingly arising from their idealism. Which INFJs have but perhaps it is more focussed on situations, events and values than on people. But then I've witnessed INFJs brood over their hurt more than INFPs. We deal with it differently, doesn't neccesarily mean one of us is more likely to be hurt than another.

Someone else can probably give a more in depth answer than myself.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah I feel like both types can be equally sensitive, and that people within each type can be more or less so. 

this is just impressions and speculation (I could certainly be wrong about this too):

INFPs
- It seems to me like INFPs are more likely to get hurt by subtle tones of voice or expression that stand out to them and seem to imply rejection or what they see as a judgement based on misunderstanding their intention. Their sense that everyone is entitled to their individuality can feel attacked by the slightest hints of non-acceptance, although it should be noted that for INFPs acceptance just means being allowed to be whatever you are, not that they are looking to be popular or praised by everyone. (I _feel _like perhaps INFJs are a little less likely to crumple at that sort of thing).

- I think they also tend to feel more hurt by a strong, directive manner - easily feeling like the other person is bowling them over and doesn't care about their perspective or feelings on something and thus is not leaving them an opportunity to even speak up. (I feel like INFJs are a little more comfortable returning a firm or directive manner and thus don't as easily feel trodden on).

- I think INFPs are a little more likely to fall into self-pity-parties, and brood over their sad lot in life and how harsh the world is

INFJs
- It seems to me like INFJs are more likely to feel offended or betrayed by actions that don't follow their sense of respectfulness and common decency, or the failure to act when/how they expected someone should, leaving them disappointed in the thoughtlessness of others or feeling taken advantage of because their efforts for others are un-returned (where INFPs seem a bit more likely to make excuses for the other person's lapse of manners)

- I think they also are more likely to be touchy about people expressing opposing values/beliefs, or taking it more personally when someone speaks against something they hold true, especially if it's coming from someone they care about or respect. (where INFPs are a little more inclined to dismiss it as just a difference of opinion unless the wording or context indicated it was meant as a direct attack on themselves rather than just a statement about the other person's ideas). 

- I feel like INFJs are a little more likely to suspect someone of being out to get them or of intentionally doing things to hurt or bother them/others.


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

Sometimes I think INFPs are more likely to be upset by someone unintentionally being cruel while INFJs are more upset with someone intentionally being cruel. Don't know for sure, though.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Aizar said:


> Sometimes I think INFPs are more likely to be upset by someone unintentionally being cruel while INFJs are more upset with someone intentionally being cruel. Don't know for sure, though.


Hmm... depends on how you mean I think. I feel like INFPs have a natural tendency to make excuses for people and not want to blame them, not want to assume they meant ill, but at the same time that doesn't stop the hurt feeling, so in that sense I can see being more easily hurt by someone who isn't aware of their own lack of tact, but also a tendency to talk ourselves out of being mad _at_ someone even when maybe they really were being mean rather than just 'having a bad day' or whatever we may tell ourselves to let them off the hook for their thoughtlessness.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

It probably depends on the type they're speaking to. 
INFP: I like dogs.
INFJ: Cats are weird.


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

Aelthwyn said:


> Hmm... depends on how you mean I think. I feel like INFPs have a natural tendency to make excuses for people and not want to blame them, not want to assume they meant ill, but at the same time that doesn't stop the hurt feeling, so in that sense I can see being more easily hurt by someone who isn't aware of their own lack of tact, but also a tendency to talk ourselves out of being mad _at_ someone even when maybe they really were being mean rather than just 'having a bad day' or whatever we may tell ourselves to let them off the hook for their thoughtlessness.


Yeah, tbh I'm not really sure. Most of the INFPs I've known well are not good role models, so it may be their immaturity talking rather a type thing. I suppose it could be in the focus? One INFP I knew could really buckle down and be empathetic when the stakes were high, so to speak, but tended to be callous to more minor hurts. She also was less susceptible to groupthink than me. So a person being intentionally cruel she would just brush off, while I would agonize, but someone unintentionally cruel, she would be focusing on her own hurt and the person's stupidity, while I'd be chalking it up to "just a bad day".

But again, she was not a nice woman and I'm starting to suspect most of the things she did around other people had a manipulative component. x.x 

It boils down to I don't know. :laughing:


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

I think INFPs are more sensitive, but because INFJs care more about what other people think and may find it harder to process their own feelings, they probably have more problems with their sensitivity...


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

From my personal experiences, I would say this: 

*INFPs* -- Offended on a more individualistic note (this offends _me_)
*INFJs* -- Offended on a more principle-based note (this _is_ offensive according the principles I've gathered) 

Looking back on my time working with an INFP, I would say that she had a harder time letting go of more personal offenses ("this person didn't agree with my values", "this person criticized me for this", etc.), while I had a hard time letting go of more general offenses ("this person was rude and thoughtless", "this person can't see the big picture", etc.).


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

INFPs I think tend to be more offended by unintentional slights and tend to be "PC-police" about things (or at least the ones I know). INFPs can be offended by people's opinions a little too easily if it doesn't align with their Fi/Te logic

INFJs are less sensitive to what other people think and don't tend to be as "offended" so much as disturbed or disappointed by others intentions/methods of doing things. INFJs dont get offended by peoples beliefs, but by their actions and whether it aligns with their "moral code".


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

TrailMix said:


> INFPs I think tend to be more offended by unintentional slights and tend to be "PC-police" about things (or at least the ones I know). INFPs can be offended by people's opinions a little too easily if it doesn't align with their Fi/Te logic
> 
> INFJs are less sensitive to what other people think and don't tend to be as "offended" so much as disturbed or disappointed by others intentions/methods of doing things. INFJs dont get offended by peoples beliefs, but by their actions and whether it aligns with their "moral code".


hmm interesting, that's almost the opposite of my impressions - aside from INFJs being bothered by people's actions that don't match their code. So from what people have said here it's looking like both INFJs and INFPs can be sensitive in the same ways, but perhaps there are some other factors that are responsible for the different trends some of us see. *shrug*


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been angry all morning because my girlfriend thought that the pancake with strawberries and ricotta that i made is weird. Pancakes with strawberry and cheese are wonderful! What the hell! 

Seriously though, I get so easily offended by things sometimes its ridiculous, I suppose it just comes because of a failure of reality to meet my expectations.
Also just another anecdote- I was never a fan of PC at all, but I do think people would benefit from being nice to each other and controlling their behavior better.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I think INFPs are more likely to_ show it_ if they're offended/ hurt. They can be self-deprecating and more likely to show vulnerability...

Whereas I think INFJs are generally too proud to show it if they're hurt... they act all tough and have trouble showing vulnerability.Thats my experience anyway.


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm really not sure how INFJs would stack up sensitivity-wise against my own thoughts/behaviors/reactions as an INFP, so I really can't compare between the two of us. However, I _can_ share my personal experiences, which may or may not be helpful. 

Firstly, I get very upset if someone stomps on my values or beliefs. I will either feel angry and insulted, or sad and belittled. Either way, I get a negative view of the other person and take it very personally.

I get upset if someone doesn't seem to care for me as much as I care for them. (This one is usually romantic in nature, and results in me brooding and taking up self-destructive tendencies.)

I get upset by acts of violence and abuse. (And I will usually cry and/or get sick to my stomach if I witness intense and violent conflict between two people.)

I can't watch movies that are too graphically violent, or feature overly strong themes of physical abuse (especially if its sexual in nature). 

If I listen to music of any tone, it will almost instantly affect my mood, and morph my feelings into whatever the music is expressing. 

I can go from almost crying to laughing and feeling fine just by having someone show me affection/attention. (Especially if its someone I care for.)

I've quite literally cried and had panic attacks for 4 or more hours after watching a particularly disturbing or sad film.

I can't stand witnessing unfair or unjust actions. However, I also despise conflict and often don't speak my mind on these matters.

These are a few examples that express my overall level of sensitivity to things. Not sure if its what you were looking for, but hopefully it sheds some insight.


----------



## Veraine (Aug 16, 2015)

Allyrah said:


> If I listen to music of any tone, it will almost instantly affect my mood, and morph my feelings into whatever the music is expressing.


Thanks for your thoughts!

Does this mean that you can feel happy whenever you want, by listening to happy music?


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

Veraine said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> Does this mean that you can feel happy whenever you want, by listening to happy music?


Unless I'm in a really, really dark place, yes. And to be honest, even if I _was_ in a really dark place, it would likely still work. The problem, of course, arises with the fact that I often don't actively choose to be happy, oftentimes choosing to wallow in sadness instead, and therefore choose sad music. But if I were to force the upbeat music upon myself I can almost gaurentee my mood would shift with it. At first it might be almost pathetic or annoying, but after a few minutes the music would take hold. It's just...sadness/apathy is almost seductive, you know? Or at least bordering on it, in a state of slight melancholy and numbness. I don't know how to describe it. I'm glad my comment could be of some help/interest though.


----------



## Veraine (Aug 16, 2015)

Allyrah said:


> Unless I'm in a really, really dark place, yes. And to be honest, even if I _was_ in a really dark place, it would likely still work. The problem, of course, arises with the fact that I often don't actively choose to be happy, oftentimes choosing to wallow in sadness instead, and therefore choose sad music. But if I were to force the upbeat music upon myself I can almost gaurentee my mood would shift with it. At first it might be almost pathetic or annoying, but after a few minutes the music would take hold. It's just...sadness/apathy is almost seductive, you know? Or at least bordering on it, in a state of slight melancholy and numbness. I don't know how to describe it. I'm glad my comment could be of some help/interest though.


Haha, that reminds me of a quote I read once, "Sad is happy for deep people."  (I think it's paraphrased from Doctor Who.) I feel that way sometimes, too.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

Aelthwyn said:


> yeah I feel like both types can be equally sensitive, and that people within each type can be more or less so.
> 
> this is just impressions and speculation (I could certainly be wrong about this too):
> 
> ...


I agree  this sounds just like those INFPs and INFJs I know. I have thought a lot about the difference between Fe and Fi. For example you can easily see right away if my INFP friends are hurt but if me or my ENFJ/INFJ friends are hurt we will go home to cry  I might defend myself in public but I would never show people that my feelings have been hurt. I would tell that only to my best friends. My INFJ friends doesn't show her sad feelings that much neither (except for us who know her). I believe that when something happens people with Fe are trying to "fight back" and Fi are focusing on their hurt feelings. But after some time this change and Fe feels hurt and Fi feels like it should fight back  

But I would say that Fe is more aware of everything bad that happens around them when Fi more involved with its own feelings. But because INFJs have strong Ni they might not focus on their Fe so much as INFPs focus on their Fi. So I would say that INFPs are usually more sensitive but of corse we are all individuals.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

zosio913 said:


> From my personal experiences, I would say this:
> 
> *INFPs* -- Offended on a more individualistic note (this offends _me_)
> *INFJs* -- Offended on a more principle-based note (this _is_ offensive according the principles I've gathered)
> ...


I would say that INFPs get insulted when someone treats them badly and INFJs when someone is acting badly. I think that this is also why INFPs make excuses only for people they like - they have to have some feelings for them so that they can pass their own feelings. INFJs would not make excuses even for people they like but this doesnt mean that they would like that person any less. I would say that INFJs are more realistic and objective but that doesn't make then less sensitive. I think that you can be sensitive and still choose to think objectively.


----------



## Larch (Oct 14, 2015)

Aizar said:


> Yeah, tbh I'm not really sure. Most of the INFPs I've known well are not good role models, so it may be their immaturity talking rather a type thing. I suppose it could be in the focus? One INFP I knew could really buckle down and be empathetic when the stakes were high, so to speak, but tended to be callous to more minor hurts. She also was less susceptible to groupthink than me. So a person being intentionally cruel she would just brush off, while I would agonize, but someone unintentionally cruel, she would be focusing on her own hurt and the person's stupidity, while I'd be chalking it up to "just a bad day".
> 
> But again, she was not a nice woman and I'm starting to suspect most of the things she did around other people had a manipulative component. x.x


My thought is that both INFPs and INFJs can be very sensitive, but how well they *handle* their sensitivity depends on their level of psychological health and maturity level. I think people with poor psychological health are more likely to (mis?)-type as INFPs which might contribute to their sometimes unflattering reputation. 




Aelthwyn said:


> Hmm... depends on how you mean I think. I feel like INFPs have a natural tendency to make excuses for people and not want to blame them, not want to assume they meant ill, but at the same time that doesn't stop the hurt feeling, so in that sense I can see being more easily hurt by someone who isn't aware of their own lack of tact, but also a tendency to talk ourselves out of being mad at someone even when maybe they really were being mean rather than just 'having a bad day' or whatever we may tell ourselves to let them off the hook for their thoughtlessness.


I have an INFJ family member, and she is more likely to ascribe motives to undesirable behaviour - e.g. so-and-so betrayed me, the dog is having accidents because she is rebellious, etc. I am more likely to assume impersonal reasons for undesirable behaviour - e.g. so-and-so couldn't handle the responsibility, the dog is having accidents because she is scared or having a physical problem, etc. So I relate to what @_Aelthwyn_ said about making excuses, but also to what @_Aizar_ said about chalking up a person's behaviour to "just a bad day." I think in this example levels of psychological health differences may be playing a role at least as large as type differences. I don't think these differences and reactions are necessarily universal to all INFPs/INFJs.




Aizar said:


> It boils down to I don't know.


^ This.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Larch said:


> My thought is that both INFPs and INFJs can be very sensitive, but how well they *handle* their sensitivity depends on their level of psychological health and maturity level. I think people with poor psychological health are more likely to (mis?)-type as INFPs which might contribute to their sometimes unflattering reputation.
> 
> I have an INFJ family member, and she is more likely to ascribe motives to undesirable behaviour - e.g. so-and-so betrayed me, the dog is having accidents because she is rebellious, etc. I am more likely to assume impersonal reasons for undesirable behaviour - e.g. so-and-so couldn't handle the responsibility, the dog is having accidents because she is scared or having a physical problem, etc. . . . I think in this example levels of psychological health differences may be playing a role at least as large as type differences. I don't think these differences and reactions are necessarily universal to all INFPs/INFJs.


Yes, I think you're right, very good point.



Scarlet.Black said:


> I think that this is also why INFPs make excuses only for people they like - they have to have some feelings for them so that they can pass their own feelings. . . . I would say that INFJs are more realistic and objective but that doesn't make them less sensitive.


I would have to disagree on this from my experiences, but granted the two people I've know that I was _most_ certain were INFJ (more than just making a general guess) have not been particularly healthy so I realize it does affect my view. From my perspective it definitely looks like some INFJs can get very prejudiced when once offended, giving less second chances and selectively seeing only the bad in someone after that, or interpreting everything negatively, actively putting a bad spin on things that could clearly have been simple mistakes or misunderstandings.... So I'm inclined to go with Larch and say this is likely more of a health/development thing, whether you can be realistic and sensitive at the same time, or if you get consumed by your subjective feelings to view everything in that light. 

In any case I feel like the INFPs I know are pretty healthy and we definitely are prone to making excuses even for the "bad guys" (that we don't care about on a personal level) getting caught up in analyzing how a person has come to be cruel or calloused etc, their 'tragic past' and those soft spots deep inside that are hurting which cause them to act out in all the wrong ways, pitying them more than hating them. I can say I have always been this way, it hasn't been a developed perspective. But I will also say that sometimes I may choose to switch off my empathy for the person who hurt me/someone else IF they appear to not have feelings or not have any care/awareness for others feelings (which I don't automatically think just because they hurt me) - this is my sense of Justice coming out, attempting to dish out their own medicine. 

In my own experiences, while INFPs definitely do wallow, they are also very inclined to get wrapped up in asking "why did someone do or say that?" And again in my own experience INFJs seem a little more focused on "they should have known better than to do/say that."



Scarlet.Black said:


> I believe that when something happens people with Fe are trying to "fight back" and Fi are focusing on their hurt feelings. But after some time this change and Fe feels hurt and Fi feels like it should fight back


I think this is a really good observation, and perhaps goes along with the J/P difference - Fe moving outwards and taking action, Fi looking inwards or just observing the situation


-------------


Allyrah said:


> Firstly, I get very upset if someone stomps on my values or beliefs. I will either feel angry and insulted, or sad and belittled. Either way, I get a negative view of the other person and take it very personally.
> 
> I get upset if someone doesn't seem to care for me as much as I care for them. (This one is usually romantic in nature, and results in me brooding and taking up self-destructive tendencies.)


I don't personally relate to these examples



> I get upset by acts of violence and abuse. (And I will usually cry and/or get sick to my stomach if I witness intense and violent conflict between two people.)
> 
> I can't watch movies that are too graphically violent, or feature overly strong themes of physical abuse (especially if its sexual in nature).
> 
> ...


I really relate to all of these things!



Veraine said:


> Does this mean that you can feel happy whenever you want, by listening to happy music?


For me I'd say happy music can't completely transform my feelings, but it definitely influences me and can help nudge me in the right direction so I don't just keep spiraling downwards. I consciously use music to help regulate my mood. I don't like feeling down or angry so I try to choose music that will help balance me out. I can only handle listening to sad music when I'm in a very good/content mood, otherwise it becomes too painful for me. 

It's interesting, I've noticed some people seem unaware of how their music is affecting their mood, and may subconsciously be choosing music that only exacerbates their bad mood.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

I would say that those of my INFP friends who are taking sides in an argument or a fight (they don’t usually do that so maybe this is more like an exception) are making excuses only for those they like. Only if their feelings are really hurt they will take a side and confront someone.

But usually when there is an argument where someone has acted very badly they will empathize both sides. They don’t defend anyone or make excuses for anyone aloud. But probably they will make these excuses in their head and that’s why they act this way. The problem is that when you talk with them it sound like they are always conforming you and only you. But then they are doing this to the other parti too. So it makes them look really two-faced. :/

I have had many INFP friends and I would say that this has always been the biggest issue in our friendship. For me it always look like they are supporting everybody, also the one who is hurting others and that way they are also being responsible for the whole situation and hurting others. 

What comes to my INFJ and ENFJ friends – we might judge peoples actions aloud but we do this to stop the bad behavior – not because we don’t empathize or understand others reasons. 

This is how I see it:
INFP:
Fi – you empathize for what you hear
Ne – you answer with an explanation that shows your feelings
Si – only INFPs with some guts will defend someone – not just to empathize silently 
Te – Usually the INFPs I know only use their TE against people when their feelings have been really hurt

INFJ:
Ni – you understand the whole situation and why people are acting the way they are
Fe – you try to share you conclusion but it comes out as an emotional speech that sounds really judgmental 
Ti – let’s be honest – you are quite unrealistic sometimes – you have too high hopes for other people and you don’t always see your own mistakes neither
Se – you will probably rather withdraw than argue or defend people in real life

I don’t wanna sound harsh – I really like my INFP friends and INFJs. But my point here is: what does being sensitive even mean? Being sensitive for what you hear or for what you see? Because Fe empathize what it sees and Fi what it hears. Both INFJs and INFPs are introverts and both of them are sensitive. I would say that INFP empathize stronger than INFJ when she hears something but INFJ is more sensitive to see who has being hurt. 

When INFPs empathize for bullies they also support that behavior . And that’s indifference not sensitivity. Having Fe and being judgmental doesn’t mean that you are not sensitive – it mean that you are sensitive for what you see and not just for what you hear.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Different ways.

INFJs tend to get more intellectually offended by the "social ramifications" of stuff.

INFPs tend to get more personally offended by feeling insulted or undermined.


----------



## elegant.poupee (Feb 4, 2016)

Aelthwyn said:


> For me I'd say happy music can't completely transform my feelings, but it definitely influences me and can help nudge me in the right direction so I don't just keep spiraling downwards. I consciously use music to help regulate my mood. I don't like feeling down or angry so I try to choose music that will help balance me out. I can only handle listening to sad music when I'm in a very good/content mood, otherwise it becomes too painful for me.
> 
> It's interesting, I've noticed some people seem unaware of how their music is affecting their mood, and may subconsciously be choosing music that only exacerbates their bad mood.


I've noticed this, too! I also make an effort to listen to upbeat music to prevent bad influences to my mood. Especially when I'm stressed, sad music is really not helpful and seems to have a greater impact on my mood than when I'm not stressed. I wonder if this influence music has on mood is truer for F types than T types, or if it's more universal?


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Aelthwyn said:


> yeah I feel like both types can be equally sensitive, and that people within each type can be more or less so.
> 
> this is just impressions and speculation (I could certainly be wrong about this too):
> 
> ...


This hits the nail on the head (sorry, I love that phrase). If I'm offended by anything, it's generally by something slight, like tone of voice, the words used, the person's body language. Don't like someone seemingly taking control, even if in afterthought I know it was the best thing at the moment--it's like someone not allowing me to do whatever. Then there's the overthinking. So much overthinking. Obvious disagreements don't matter as much.


----------



## MrSlunk (Oct 6, 2015)

Scarlet.Black said:


> ...
> Fe – you try to share you conclusion but it comes out as an emotional speech that sounds really judgmental


I LOL'd!
But then was all: "Oh God, is this me? Do I do this? I this how I come across? "

I agree with @Zosoi913 and @Kerik_S

I'd almost go as far to say that:
INFJ's are more likely to find offence in the subtext where there is none.
INFP's are more likely to take offence and be unable to reach the subtext.


----------



## Crescent (Apr 30, 2013)

Based purely on observations of myself and my INFJ sister:

She is definitely more sensitive than me, but I think I may have learned to desensitize myself from hurtful treatment from others to the point where it's not really easy to hurt me anymore. She will often interpret things that people said or did as being intentionally hurtful towards her, where I would not have even thought twice about so-and-so's words or behavior, or would find some alternative explanation to account for it. I notice that just in general, she seems more likely to ascribe negative motivations behind people's behavior, and is closed off when more positive explanations are presented.

Again, this is just from my own single experience.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

I do not think one type is more sensitive than other, but this is rather up to the individual. There are only 16 types after all, cannot generalize something like this, even using the cognitive functions, it is simply not possible.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think it's a matter of cognitive functions.


----------



## calicobts (Sep 12, 2017)

In my experience, INFPs tend to be more sensitive if they aren't fully-developed/unhealthy; the same goes for ENFPs and ISFPs. I'll give you an example so you can see the difference.

My sister (ENFP)- She is highly-sensitive. She'll often times interpret loving advice as an attack, and go to her room to cry or mope around. When she comes out of her room, she will have a passive-aggressive attitude towards the individual, but won't say anything about it. This causes the individual (sometimes) to make up for what my sister thinks they did. Even though they did nothing wrong. My sister will hold grudges against people.

Me- When I get my feelings hurt by someone really badly I don't burst out crying. I leave and will go somewhere private to recharge. Once I've calmed down, I'll come back to the person and act like nothing happened because I get over it/ I don't hold grudges against people. if it's a pattern with someone I just give them the good old door slam. 

I hoped that helped. Another thing I noticed with unhealthy types with high Fi is: they get offended easily, they'll mentally block out what you're saying, and only care about how they feel. They will get into the mindset of: If someone hurts my feelings (regardless if the IxFP was in the wrong) they aren't a good person. Like @TrailMix said IxFPs tend to be PC-police, if they don't know how to balance their Fi.


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

They're both hurt when you clash with their value systems, and their value systems can be anything regardless of type, so there's really no absolute when it comes to which type is more sensitive than the other. I have a good INFP friend who will get hurt by almost anything a person might tell him while I don't get hurt by what people tell me almost at all, but for example my INFP friend has almost no problem sitting at bars, parties, clubs while I'm too sensitive in that case and might exprience anxiety in almost any place outside my house.

Sensitivity goes way beyond MBTI.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Different ways

My sis Is INFJ 3w2 and she seems more vulnerable to anxiety and OCD behavior. She can almost off the surface come off like an INTJ until you see her more indepth. Usually what you would visibly see her get upset over where it's exposed is more so the daily happenings of spilt milk and jack knives. She is sort of notorious for fretting over things which fix, or correct themselves. She can actually be extremely aloof tho about exposing vulnerability or response over hearty matters if not aloof always diplomatic.

My daughter INFP 9w1 can be more susceptible to feeling criticized with ease. She tends to be easy going about a lot with hiccups and calmer than most. She can take a lot of daily randomness in stride. However she gets really into arguing just to prove points a lot more (tehe not diplomat). Specifically when it's arguing Te & Si. Um so you can imagine how this goes with me who does not utilize those with a child who has not developed them :laughing:. Omg can we stop talking about Te. Me sits there wtf are we even arguing at this point.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

The most sensitive person I've ever met in my life was INFJ, and some INFPs I've met have actually been pretty tough.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

both/either. Depends on the individual.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

They are both sensitive, in different ways. Fwiw, sensitivity is a good quality to have, in other words, strong perceptiveness and awareness.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Scarlet.Black said:


> I would say that INFPs get insulted when someone treats them badly and INFJs when someone is acting badly. I think that this is also why INFPs make excuses only for people they like - they have to have some feelings for them so that they can pass their own feelings. INFJs would not make excuses even for people they like but this doesnt mean that they would like that person any less. I would say that INFJs are more realistic and objective but that doesn't make then less sensitive. I think that you can be sensitive and still choose to think objectively.


I think the reverse is much more likely to be the case, IMO - except of course for the latter part. INFJs don't really stress out that much about their values being violated IMO - that's more of a Fi thing. I really don't lose too much sleep over that but I can definitely get my panties in a twist, whenever I see other people being treated badly or unfairly. IOW, you can believe the craziest politically incorrect shit; so long as you treat other people well. I have 0 tolerance for the converse.


----------



## foamonthewaves (Jun 12, 2012)

And here I used to think I was an INFP.


----------



## Scarlet.Black (Jan 6, 2016)

Chesire Tower said:


> I think the reverse is much more likely to be the case, IMO - except of course for the latter part. INFJs don't really stress out that much about their values being violated IMO - that's more of a Fi thing. I really don't lose too much sleep over that but I can definitely get my panties in a twist, whenever I see other people being treated badly or unfairly. IOW, you can believe the craziest politically incorrect shit; so long as you treat other people well. I have 0 tolerance for the converse.


We don't actually disagree. I meant that IxFPs usually react only when someone is treating them badly but don't usually react when someone else is treated badly. INFJs are more supporting in social interactions. IxFPs are eager to listen about other people feelings (because they take almost any change to focus on analyzing feelings) but they seem to have very little interest to support people in social interactions. They are more likely just to go with the flow.


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

Depends on their maturity level as well. 

I am an INFP and I have an INFJ friend. My friend seems to be expressive about her feelings while I would never express mine. I would tell her, but in a calm manner. We are very good friends, I think it is the Fe and Fi difference. I tend to mediate the situation and advise her. My friend on the other hand, if she senses I am down or if I tell her about a situation or an emotional state, she will immediately empathize, express similar emotions.


----------



## adumbrate (Feb 13, 2017)

I think INFPs and INFJs are sensitive in a different way, and you can't say which is felt deeper. Unless someone invented Sensitiv-O-Meter of course.


----------

